# What grinder approx £500



## M1chaelw (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening

New member here , just looking in to what grinder people would recommend for around £500

ive seen a similar thread in this section with recommendations for new grinders . So what about 2nd hand grinders "preferably with easy to source replacement parts if a break down did occur"

cheers


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

I just picked up a Mazzer Super Jolly off Ebay for £230 in mint condition, but they are very easy to refurbish and parts are available quite easy, new burrs around £30 just be aware of its size


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Royal, Mythos, K30


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

There's a compak k10 in the for sale section, awesome grinder


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm a little biased, but the k10 is a tremendous grinder. Great for single dosing if you're switching between beans, and fantastic quality shot after shot. I'm only selling it because I'm scared the r120 will eat it...

Ask around though - there's loads of choice on grinders so you don't want to rush into a hasty upgrade, only to have to upgrade again as you'll invariably lose money along the way. It's not just grind quality to consider, it's things like size, retention, faff, noise etc. You usually end up compromising somewhere.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I can second that. Upgraded from an SJ, the difference is mind blowing. I'm horribly biased now!


----------

